# Envy Brushes



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Envy Brushes*

*Product Description.*

The Envy Brushes come as a set of 5 Swissvax style detailing brushes. Each brush has very soft bristles, plastic body that will not scratch your vehicle.

*Usage. *

The brushes have numerous uses on a vehicle, wheel cleaning, exterior trim cleaning and other awkward hard to reach areas. For the interior they are handy for cleaning air vents, dashboards and all hard to reach areas

*Performance.*

I have personally used the brushes on numerous vehicles over a period of many months and have found them to be an essential part of my cleaning kit with the many jobs they can do around the vehicle. They have been used with many different types of wheel cleaners / fallout removers etc / interior cleaners etc and have suffered no deterioration in any way to either their construction or the bristles.

*Price Point*

This is the good part:

The recommended RRP for the 5 brush set is £6.99 plus £2.60 (delivery)
Making the cost per brush just £1.92..

*Conclusion.*

The Envy Brushes offer a superb cost effective alternative to other more costly items currently available from other manufacturers with their class leading construction and long term durability. overall score 10/10

Brushes can be purchased directly from Envy Car Care at www.envybrushes.co.uk


envy brushes by DetailingDave, on Flickr


20130615_113659 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


20130505_141242 by DetailingDave, on Flickr


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Used many brushes over the years, and still Envy brushes are still the best :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

+1 here...cant beat them


----------

